# Tat Event, DC Mar 5th



## SkinsFanLarry (Aug 21, 2009)

*Pete Johnson @ W. Curtis Draper *

Here's the info I received from John Anderson, Manager, at W. Curtis Draper Tobacconist....

_"Pete will be here from 12-6:30 on Friday March 5th.

*Draper's March First Friday Happy Hour*

Here's the specials/deals for the March 5th event at Drapers....

*First Friday Specials:*

• La Riqueza Churchill (7 1/4" x 50) Limited Edition: Purchase a Box of 10 Get 1 Drac Cigar and 1 Boris Cigar Free.

• Buy Any 3 Tatuaje Cigars Get 1 Free

• Buy a box of Tatuaje, Tatuaje Red, Cabaiguan, El Triunfador or La Riqueza (excluding the Churchill Limited Edition) and Get 3 Tatuaje Black Cigars & Tatuaje SWAG Pack Free. PLUS a 15% Box Discount!

*New Arrival:*

Introducing the El Triunfador from Pete Johnson:

• Habano Ecuadorian Wrapper
• Nicaraguan Binder and Filler
• Available in 6 Sizes

As always you can call us at (202) 638-2555 to arrange pick up or delivery of all your favorite Tatuaje Cigars. Join us from Noon to 6:30 PM as we welcome Pete Johnson back to the Nation's Capital!

"The Draper Boys" John Anderson & Matt Krimm
(202) 638-2555 or (800) 572-2382 (Callers Outside DC)

*W Curtis Draper Tobacconist*
640 14th Street NW
Washington, DC 20005
202.638.2555_


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

Wish I could go... Love tatuajes and love drapers!


----------



## SkinsFanLarry (Aug 21, 2009)

Cigartastic event! Those Draper Boys really know how to throw a party! Pete was great to meet, down-to-earth everyday kinda guy....that just happens to put out some damn good cigars!


----------



## ProgressNotes (Feb 24, 2011)

haha looks like this is happening a year to the day from when it happened last. Looking to head over sometime and check this out...never had a Tat, but I figure this might as well be as good a time as any. Any other people taking part?


----------



## WilsonRoa (Dec 20, 2010)

If i didn't have plans already I would of definitely went.


----------



## Seminole (Apr 9, 2010)

Friday March 4th or Saturday March 5th???


----------



## ProgressNotes (Feb 24, 2011)

Sorry, I was off by a day. He'll be at Drapers in DC tomorrow (Friday) and at Drapers in Bethesda on Sunday. It's all on their website (which apparently I can't link to, so google it if you need to).


----------



## Seminole (Apr 9, 2010)

Does Pete usually have some event only cigars that he gives out? I would love to meet the guy, but I avoid DC, much less Bethesda, like the plague unless I have to go there. Would be a good excuse to get down there. Also, you guys in the area may also be interested to know that Ernesto Carillo will be at the Annapolis Davidus tonight. See the Davidus site for specials.


----------



## ProgressNotes (Feb 24, 2011)

I think the "blacks" are the special ones for these events, but I don't know if that's totally true anymore....

Anyway, here are the advertised specials:
La Riqueza & El Triunfador Brand Specials:

Buy 3 La Riqueza or El Triunfador cigars get 1 complimentary
Buy a box of La Riqueza or El Triunfador cigars get a 15% box discount, a “Swag Pack” and a pack of the NEW Tatuaje Black

Tatuaje & Cabaiguan Brand Specials:

Buy 4 Tatuaje or Cabaiguan cigars get 1 complimentary
Box Specials: TBA


----------

